# [V] Resistance 2 und CoD MW2 PS3



## zakuma (11. April 2013)

Hallo, 

Verkaufe hier resistance 2 und CoD MW2 für die ps3 beide blue rays sind in tadelloser Verfassung sowie alle inlays vorhanden und ohne Eselsohren. 

MW2 15€ VHB
Resistance 2 10€ vhb 

Versandkosten 1,50€ pro Spiel. 

Grüße 
Zakuma


----------



## zakuma (18. Mai 2013)

Puh den thread


----------



## zakuma (5. Juni 2013)

Push hier


----------



## zakuma (27. Juni 2013)

Push einmal


----------

